# Shivering Isles installation problems :(



## jacksonwb (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, so I know that Skyrim has come out and other Elder Scrolls games are history, but I am trying to install Shivering Isles again and I am getting this error.

The error pop-up:
"Conflict with Emulation Software detected.
Please have a look at SecuROM 
for further, more detailed information."

Now, this isn't making any sense to me because I am using the original game disc. Somebody please help me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you've got any virtual drive or emulation software (Daemon Tools, MagicISO, PowerISO, Alcohol, etc), unmount the drives, set the drive count to zero, uninstall the virtual drive software and reboot.

The anti-piracy feature used by some games can prevent the game from being installed if it detects any emulation software or virtual drives, even when you're using a legitimate disc.


----------



## jacksonwb (Dec 10, 2011)

:/ I deleted my emulation software and restarted my computer, but it still gives me the error. Is there something else I can do?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you remove the virtual drive before uninstalling?
install the emulation software again
download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it and choose the emulation software from the list, right click on it and choose uninstall (Choose advanced method) wait for it to be removed, and also remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD (when prompted by Revo)
restart your PC and try to install the game again


----------

